# vista / win server 2003 netzlaufwerk problem



## waldek87 (27. Aug 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine frage bezüglich vista bzw. windows server 2003 netzlaufwerkzugriffe.

ich muss im projekt ein feature implementieren, was rekursiv durch das gegebene dateisystem läuft. die dateiverarbeitung ist dabei aber nicht das problem, sondern eher der zugriff auf die laufwerke.

lokale tests (win xp) verliefen erfolgreich mit den netzlaufwerken ("\\asdf.asdf.i"). 

ich erstelle die File-Objekte ganz normal über den konstruktor:

```
File netFile = new File("\\\\asdf.asdf.i")
```

auf dem jeweiligen servern (also beides sind testserver) klappt der zugriff auf lokale laufwerke aber ohne probleme.

nun meine frage: muss ich die laufwerke extra einbinden, damit ich auf sie zugreifen kann und anschließend wieder rauskoppeln ... oder gibt es eher ein problem mit den rechten?

gruß und dank
waldek87


----------



## Gast2 (27. Aug 2009)

Moin,

das dürfte an den Rechten liegen ... hast Du da mal die Rechte von Hand getestet (also ohne Java)

hand, mogel

PS: das 1.1 .NET Framework durfte nie ohne weiteres auf Netzlaufwerke zugreifen ... ob das bei Java auch so ist - keine Ahnung (denke eher nicht)


----------



## waldek87 (27. Aug 2009)

hallo

ja ich habs schon versucht per hand auf laufwerke zuzugreifen. hat auch geklappt. 

ich weiß nicht, wie ich die rechte explizit für java vergeben soll, oder ob das überhaupt möglich ist 

gruß 
waldek87


----------



## faetzminator (28. Aug 2009)

mach mal noch ein Slash oder Backslash am Schluss, evtl. zickt da Windoof (wie (fast) immer)


----------



## tuxedo (28. Aug 2009)

Oder Mappe die Freigabe auf ein Laufwerk. Das sollte AFAIK gar keine Probleme bereiten wenn die Zugriffsrechte soweit passen und außerhalb Java alles geht.

- Alex


----------

